# Has your dog ever growled?



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I was reading another thread and it got me wondering...so just answer accordingly.

Just to clarify, I'm talking about adult dogs, not puppies, and I don't mean in a playful manner. Also, if you could comment to say _who_ your dog growled at (you, a stranger, an object that startled them, etc.), that would be helpful. Thanks!

ETA: I realize now that I left out dogs from puppy mills/pet stores. If it's one of those options, just choose BYB. Also, if your dog has never growled, it would be great if you could include where you got them, as well.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Robbie came from a city shelter. He has growled over high value chew bones, and will growl if you touch him while he eats. We have spent years working with him, and he is better than he used to be but will still growl if you don't give him warning before touching him at his bowl, and I call him away from the chew bone if I need to remove it, instead of trying to take it from him.

And yes, I am well aware this is not acceptable Golden Retriever temperment.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo has growled at people that he's unsure of...an example would be a man wearing a turban. Enzo had never encountered one before and he roo'd at the man until the man let Enzo sniff him. They then became best friends.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

oops! I didn't read your post until AFTER I did the poll - my girl is a puppy and I answered she has never growled. Plz delete if you can. Sorry about that!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

It's okay if she hasn't growled! I just meant if they did growl as a puppy, it shouldn't count...lots of puppies growl and people mistake it as being a serious growl even when it isn't. Thanks for responding! =)


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Just a couple of times but Penny has frozen stock still, tilted her head slightly away from me, curled her lip and growled. I don't believe she would bite me but she sure was trying to warn me off. Didn't work!  I took the pizza box away anyway and from then on she's never been allowed to have one. Too high value! And totally not necessary!!!

One other time was when her abdomen was covered with jelly fish stings and totally red and enflamed. THAT time I thought she might bite because she was in so much pain. Once I got the cool damp cloth on her belly, she totally relaxed. It was the only thing I could think of in the way of first aid. We were in the motorhome on the way home from the Gulf, driving though Mississippi on a Sunday. When I took her to the vet as soon as we got home, we muzzled her. Just in case.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

That's something I never really thought of...dogs only biting when they're in extreme pain. I know I'm a lot more temperamental when I'm in pain, for sure!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Arthur came to us when he was 2 and we've had him for three years. He's never growled. 

He does STARE DOWN other dogs and barks at them if he thinks they are a threat. Case in point, my sister had a lot of fun in obedience class when he kept challenging an akita - a dog who was 60 lbs bigger than him. 

Jacks has only growled once. He thought that buoy bobbing in Kent Lake was a big piece of scary. It was such an adorable sound coming from his worried little face. He kept his mouth shut so it was a vrooomphph sound.  

I know you didn't ask about cats, but I usually know there is a cat or raccoon or skunk or opposom outside because Lu will be sitting in the window growling at the intruder.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not sure I could choose 2 options...

Reno has only growled at the other dogs when they got too close to his bone...he has never growled at a person.

Austin growled once at a person he was unsure of (similar to Enzo)...it was a man with a turban walking down the street (and he was in the car). Ooops I lied....he also growled at a penguin christmas ornament that was standing in someone's yard!!!! 

I have never heard Lincoln growl.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

You should be able to choose more than 1 option. =) Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I voted YES, and I got him from a rescue.

Here's a list of things he's seriously - as in, "I'm going to KILL you if you move" - growled at:

- The guy who broke into my house and was an unlocked door away from Ranger and I. Amazingly, when the cops arrived and came in, Ranger stopped growling and ran up to them all friendly and happy. 

- The group of guys who were harrassing me on a rural street when I was walking Ranger. They pulled up in their car and opened up the door and Ranger went ballistic. Teeth bared, hackles up, stiff forelegs, ears back and a noise coming from his throat that I'd never heard before.

- The pedo guy who was hiding behind a fence taking pics of kids at a playground. I was walking between the playground and the fence he was hiding behind and Ranger started going nuts and attacking the fence, which spooked the guy who took off, then got chased down by a dad and the police came.

- The creeper a few weeks ago who was haunting an empty off leash area on a rainy day...and he didn't have a dog. He was suspiciously walking back and forth, spotted me and the little JRT X pup that was with me when we were on top of the hill and creepy dude was at the bottom. He started walking up towards me until Ranger came bounding up over the crest of the hill. Ranger and this guy saw each other simultaneously; they both froze and Ranger started growling. The guy tried walking up the hill in a different angle to me and Ranger went over to cut him off. Guy eventually disappeared out a different way and me and the pups ran off a different way so we'd be in view of the street.

Alternatively, Ranger has also growled at the following:

- His reflection. 
- A strange shadow.
- A shirt I'd left on the floor that apparently looked like a legless torso crawling across the floor.


Ranger did have a problem with having his head down in a food bowl when I got him. I don't label it food aggression or even resource guarding anymore because since the day I had him, he never cared if ANYONE came up and took a bone, a toy, or a rawhide (his fav) away from him. But, he'd growl at people who startled him or approached him with his head down. Turns out that he used to be beaten when he had his head down in a bowl from the douchebag who previously had him. Before he got used to trusting people he didn't know coming up to him when he was in a defenseless position, he'd growl and sometimes snap at them to stay away. He never did it to me but he did it to a few friends. Does that make him a bad temperament? I don't think so. I don't think growling at people is in his nature...it was a nurture vs. nature thing. Ranger's had kids step on his paws, pull him around by his neck/collar, stick fingers up his nose, had a mentally challenged (is that the PC way to say it these days?) person accidentally stick her fingers in his eyes when she was petting him. The first week I got him I took him to the vet and the vet had to shave off a patch of his fur with electric clippers. Ranger was terrified but he didn't growl once. He tucked his tail and hid behind my legs while the vet clipped him.

So while my dog HAS growled, I think if he hadn't had those 'incidents' he wouldn't have...those are the only times he's growled inappropriately and he's been in many stressful situations i.e. parades, people swinging bats/sticks (his other fear), etc. and never done anything.

ETA: I think the best situation for judging Ranger's temperament came the first week I adopted him. I was still getting to know him and how he'd react to certain things when we went to a soccer game to watch my then-boyfriend's stepsisters. I was sitting on the grass with Ranger sitting on my right, and we were both looking to the left. Then-boyfriend's 10 yr old stepsister came up on Ranger's blindside, screamed ear-splittingly, and tackled him in a bear hug. I had a split second of thinking, "Oh my god..." since I didn't know how Ranger would react. He startled...and then started wagging his tail. I had 5 people come up and tell me that his reaction was one in a million. He didn't growl, snap, or anything. Had a moment of surprise and that was it.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance has never growled...I got him when he was a year old free from a craigslist ad. He originally came from a very well known HVB/BYB of "English Cream Goldens." :doh: 

His temperament is beyond wonderful...except for being somewhat timid in new situations. I'm pretty sure that he was not introduced to a lot of different things as a puppy, he was bought strictly for breeding. His ED prevented this from happening. From what the woman told me, she received two puppies to replace Chance and that's why they were placing him.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Just once, can't even remember why, but I said, "you did NOT just growl at me!" and he never did again.
Probably having a bad day.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

As I posted on another thread, Jaro makes a funny growly noise when he greets someone he really likes (always with a toy in his mouth) and his butt going a mile a minute. PG called it "talkin"


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Sure, Selli has growled at strange or unexpected things, we always have issues with snowmen. My Dexy would react to giant statues of anything. Neither one liked people with helmets on. Selli decided she did not like people in camo after walking through the Arboretum when the ROTC was practicing. So there were people hiding in the bushes off the paths wearing camo. Selli could smell them, but had no idea why they were hiding. I don't have any issues with this type of growling.

No resource guarding and no growling at us. Duffy, who can be a jerk with other people has never growled at us either.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Chester is from a breeder and he's never growled or shown any kind of unfriendly gestures toward anyone or any other dogs.

The only time I've ever seen him bark kind of scary was one time at home. The lights were out and one of his big toys was at the bottom of the steps. I think it had some kind of shadow and he must have thought it was someone who had broken in because he ran down the stairs barking like crazy. Poor thing was also scared after that because he expressed his anal glands as well.  But other than that, I've never noticed him growl or give an unfriendly bark.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Of course. He's a dog. He's allowed to communicate. 

He'll sometimes growl briefly if something seems exceptionally out of place or unusual to him. He'll also growl if being pestered by another dog when he has a toy.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Iorek has growled over very high-value bones. Now-a-days, the situation generally isn't set up for him to feel like he needs to escalate to growling.
Although it's normally limited to super high value items, he has growled in a guarding-like way with my mom's dog when trying to play with toys, although he does not do this with any other dog and he goes to daycare/plays with dogs and toys there.

He has also growled when I'm being harassed by strange dogs. He's never growled at a friendly dog or even an unfriendly dog he's been properly introduced to though.

He's a golden retriever/siberian husky mix and although I trust him 150% in most situations (for example, he is especially ridiculously gentle with elderly and children) and is overall super obedient...I do not trust him with valuable items or ANY item in the presence of company (people like to think it's okay to randomly shove their hands in my dogs mouth for me and it really back peddles our efforts with his resource guarding) or my mom's dog. Sometimes this disappoints me and I hope it gets better with age, but most of the time it's so manageable that it sometimes slips my mind that a lot of people would consider him to be aggressive or something.

Edit :: I did not include play growling/chatter grumbling/etc. He growls allll the time if we're including that haha... Iorek is very vocal.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Ian'sgran said:


> As I posted on another thread, Jaro makes a funny growly noise when he greets someone he really likes (always with a toy in his mouth) and his butt going a mile a minute. PG called it "talkin"


lol Enzo does this, too, but I mean really growling...not in a playful funny kinda way.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, I answered two of the poll questions, but I have three dogs.

Jasmine has growled at us on and off her entire life, but only when she's been on the bed or couch. I was actually pleased the other night when she growled at my husband when she was in bed with me and he wanted to come to bed. The only reason I was pleased is because he's always gloated when she's growled at me when the circumstances were reversed. Funny thing was, her growling woke me up and I told her uh uh and off and she jumped right down, but she was ignoring his commands. So boooyah at him! Oh, and she came from a BYB.

Danny has never growled at us and I can say, he never will. He's never growled at anything. He's a total mush. 100%. He's a rescue.

Jasper has never growled at me or Jay unless he doesn't actually recognize us and is unsure of who we are. It's not an aggressive growl, it's a growl leading into a barking type of thing. He's only growled at rude puppies to teach them lessons. He will bark at other people in strange situations (my parents on vacation when they came into the room and he wasn't expecting them). He is a momma's boy and I am pretty sure he would bite someone he thought was a threat to me (he has growled and barked when he's been sleeping with me and someone comes into the room), but he's never shown an inclination to bite. But he is very protective of me. He is from a rescue.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I responded yes that Dakota growled but I wanted to just say that she growled because I was afraid and it was definitely a protective growl so I don't know if I should really count that because to me that is a good growl and not a bad thing.
She has never growled in a way that I felt was bad.

Does that make sense?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My Golden girl had some serious temperament issues when she was younger. At times it can be an issue now but we have worked on her problems extensively and she is much better. At about the age of 18 months she would lunge out at me from under the table snarling and growling and she once bit me in the face cutting my lip and cheek when I was looking to see what she had. She was from a byb a mistake I made due to ignorance but I still love my girl. The work we have done together to improve her tolerance of life has bonded us more closely.
If you met her today you would not know she was so difficult and feisty. She can be a real sweetie.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ranger said:


> I voted YES, and I got him from a rescue.
> 
> Here's a list of things he's seriously - as in, "I'm going to KILL you if you move" - growled at:
> 
> ...


I think Ranger is very good judge of character.


----------



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

Ranger said:


> So while my dog HAS growled, I think if he hadn't had those 'incidents' he wouldn't have...those are the only times he's growled inappropriately and he's been in many stressful situations i.e. parades, people swinging bats/sticks (his other fear), etc. and never done anything.


I personally wouldn't consider growling in any of those incidences ""inappropriate"-it sounds like you were potentially in danger in each one and Ranger was smart enough to know it! I'm glad to know that you have him around to protect you-dang, you've had some scary experiences!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly will growl at me if I spend too much time trying to remove a mat in his fur or spend too much time brushing his tail.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Exactly, sometimes a growl is appropriate... a growl says "I am uncertain"... why has it turned into the idea that dogs who growl are then aggressive????


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't believe they're aggressive if they growl...that's kinda the point I was hoping to make.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I don't believe they're aggressive if they growl...that's kinda the point I was hoping to make.


I do think the thread you are referencing wasn't saying all growling is bad, but that growling aggressively, especially at other dogs is a temperament issue.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I don't believe they're aggressive if they growl...that's kinda the point I was hoping to make.


I completely agree with this....Dakota will let our kitten actually sit in her food dish with Dakota's dinner in the dish and not do anything at all and actually watch the kitten eat her food and still not do anything. Our kids can lay all over Dakota and again nothing but if Dakota senses I am nervous then her whole demeanor changes and that makes me feel very secure and I would not change that for the world. She doesn't become aggressive at all but I know she would protect me if needed and I love her dearly for that:


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

None of my 6 have ever growled at me... but they might growl at situations... for example: imagined phantoms in the yard.... or a stranger at my door..


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I don't believe they're aggressive if they growl...that's kinda the point I was hoping to make.


 
This one statement, taken as is, could be dangerous. 

The thread in question went into quite detailed descriptions of specific behaviors, and was not at all suggesting that all growling was automatically to be determined as aggressive.

A statement like the above is exactly what gives license to making excuses for incorrect temperament. There is _far _more to it.


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Bailey never growled in his 12 and 1/2 years. We purchased him from a reputable breeder. The one time I saw a look in his eyes like, "back off, Julie" was the night before I helped him to the bridge. We had gone out for a walk, he stumbled and couldn't get up. I'd already made the appointment for a few hours later that morning. The look that then came on his face broke my heart - it was like it surprised him-he looked so sad. We sat in the grass, I fed him chicken until we could get up again. One of the saddest nights in my life. Sweetest, dog ever~


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Milly has never growled at people, but has growled at other dogs, never in an aggressive way, but in a knock it off you young foolish dog light snarls sort of way. I got her from a shelter.

Hush is the sweetest, happiest and most gentle dog ever. She would never hurt a fly, but two months ago an acquaintance gave me a ride home and proceeded to try and assault me in the parking lot. While I was fighting, punching, screaming and trying to get away from this man Hush growled like nothing I have ever heard and lunged at him. It startled him long enough I could knee him in the groin and get away, and he took off. Without her, I don't think I would have had the strength to fight him off. Since then, Hush has been her normal would not hurt a fly happy as can be self. She literally loves every person she meets - and you can see it all over her. She is so happy and gentle. I never really believed that dogs could sense things like that, but I do now. I've never been so proud of an animal in my life. I know that the outcome of that night would not have been good had it not been for her. Hush came from a reputable breeder. I'm voting no she has never growled because I think this is a very specific exception, but wanted to answer honestly. I've never encountered such a happy go lucky dog in my life - both with people and other dogs. I'll also add, at the time she was 10 months, so still not an adult.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

That is so scary! I hope you reported him.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> This one statement, taken as is, could be dangerous.
> 
> The thread in question went into quite detailed descriptions of specific behaviors, and was not at all suggesting that all growling was automatically to be determined as aggressive.
> 
> A statement like the above is exactly what gives license to making excuses for incorrect temperament. There is _far _more to it.


No need for the angry face. I was just saying that a dog that growls isn't neccessarily aggressive. There are a lot of things that make dogs growl. My dog growls at shadows, certain types of hats, leaves that are falling from the trees, etc. Do I have any concerns that he would bite somebody? Not at all. I understand that there's more to it than that...I was just wondering, in general. I also thought it could serve as a way to show people who are afraid of getting rescue dogs that they aren't any more likely to start growling at people as any other kind of dog. Mostly, though, I was just asking out of curiosity. It's not a scientific study...it's just people answering a question that I've been wondering...


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Also, that's why I asked that people please explain the circumstances in their comments...circumstances make a BIG difference.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Madison growled once at me just a little after I first got her. It was my fault though... I was bit last year by my sisters little yorkie/shih tzu and the finger he got was swollen for a week. I was thinking about that when I was petting her while she was eating and she growled.. The only other time was just after Zane came home and he wanted her food.. 
Now they share the same dish and she hasn't growled at me since that one incident.. Maddie is a good girl..


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Jazz has only growled at a few strangers or objects that made her feel uncomfortable. Normally she just barks at them and only when she is at home.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> No need for the angry face. I was just saying that a dog that growls isn't neccessarilmy aggressive. There are a lot of things that make dogs growl. My dog growls at shadows, certain types of hats, leaves that are falling from the trees, etc. Do I have any concerns that he would bite somebody? Not at all. I understand that there's more to it than that...I was just wondering, in general. I also thought it could serve as a way to show people who are afraid of getting rescue dogs that they aren't any more likely to start growling at people as any other kind of dog. Mostly, though, I was just asking out of curiosity. It's not a scientific study...it's just people answering a question that I've been wondering...


People admittedly "skim" over posts/threads. 
Your post that I responded to had one single sentence, and _none_ of the qualifications that you've posted in the above. Taken as was written, at face value, it is a problematic statement.






_I don't believe they're aggressive if they growl...that's kinda the point I was hoping to make._







No other point there except that they are not aggressive if they growl.

That by itself is not a good answer to the question. 

I cannot accurately vote in the poll. My dogs do not growl under normal circumstances (which for us is more extreme than most) , and I bred them.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Of course. He's a dog. He's allowed to communicate.


Thanks Stephanie! This is Tucker. He will growl at his reflection in our fireplace screen, or the spaz of a dog on the flexilead snarling in his face. He will growl to alert us of someone outside he is unsure of. Some growls he has a curled lip, others his lips are puckered like a kiss. Tucker likes to talk via grunts, growls, oinks, sighs, etc.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Right, but that post that you pointed out was in response to another post. If someone was reading through, they would've seen that. 

I do want to ask...Under what circumstances would you allow a dog to growl and still remain in your breeding program?? Not trying to be snotty, just honestly wondering...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Exactly, sometimes a growl is appropriate... a growl says "I am uncertain"... why has it turned into the idea that dogs who growl are then aggressive????


The idea has apparently been cherry-picked out of another thread, specifically discussing correct/incorrect temperament in Goldens as relates to growling escalating to actually fighting, and particularly in regards to dogs being considered for breeding.

A blanket statement such as "Growling doesn't mean aggression" is just as inappropriate as "Any growling means aggression."


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I didn't handpick some idea out of another thread. I was just curious about what situations different goldens growl in. It was a question of thresholds and what the thresholds are for other dogs. There's a reason I asked people to comment and include comments about the situation that their dog growled in.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Right, but that post that you pointed out was in response to another post. If someone was reading through, they would've seen that.
> I do want to ask...Under what circumstances would you allow a dog to growl and still remain in your breeding program?? Not trying to be snotty, just honestly wondering...


Again, that post was one, single sentence. It stood alone.

As for growling, in a circumstance where the dog were protecting such as MillysMom described - I certainly have no problem with that. I in fact co-bred that puppy, and bred and own her father.
It is difficult to describe what circumstance I would permit a dog to growl and still consider breeding him/her, as I've not experienced it. I suppose that as a blanket statement (since that seems to be the way people are doing this) I can say that I will not tolerate _unprovoked_ growling, and I am adding that I would look carefully and as objectively as possible at even a situation where a dog was provoked before making the decision to breed or not to breed, and do expect a very high threshold from a Golden Retriever.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I didn't handpick some idea out of another thread. I was just curious about what situations different goldens growl in. It was a question of thresholds and what the thresholds are for other dogs. There's a reason I asked people to comment and include comments about the situation that their dog growled in.


And I wasn't referring to this thread , or you specifically, but in general the idea that some have taken from the other thread that it was being said that all growling was aggression, which it was not.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

I just want to say it's not Sam's responsibility to make sure people read through the whole thread. Tons of information about dogs can be taken the wrong way if brought out of context. If a dog owner is going to be irresponsible enough to read a blanket statement like that and not flip through the thread to find out more information, they're probably going to be irresponsible in other ways that are a lot more damaging. 

I personally enjoy threads like this, as a first time dog owner, because it helps me understand what is average/what to expect/what to be super surprised by/etc.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Mirinde said:


> I just want to say it's not Sam's responsibility to make sure people read through the whole thread. Tons of information about dogs can be taken the wrong way if brought out of context. If a dog owner is going to be irresponsible enough to read a blanket statement like that and not flip through the thread to find out more information, they're probably going to be irresponsible in other ways that are a lot more damaging.
> 
> I personally enjoy threads like this, as a first time dog owner, because it helps me understand what is average/what to expect/what to be super surprised by/etc.


I believe that it is irresponsible to make blanket statements in the first place, and when the topic is one where there exists a potential for harm we do need to be accountable. And I am not just singling out Enzo's Mom - I believe it applies to us all. Too many novice dog owners come here looking for help to leave such things unclarified is not fair to them or their dogs.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Teddy growled aggressively a few times. When he was scared of something, or when I was in danger. He was my little guardian angel. There was a creepy guy who started talking to me on one of our walks, and I was young and didn't really know to leave. Teddy made sure the guy never came close to me and pulled me away.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Vito growls at things that are out of place. For instance, we were laying some gravel in the backyard and had the bags on the concrete. When I let him out, he froze, raised hackles, stared at the bags, and growled. I encouraged him to check it out and he was fine from then on.

He growls instead of barking when he hears noises sometimes. Like Steph mentioned, he's just communicating that he's uncomfortable with something in his environment. 

Has he ever growled at a person? Never.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

No growl.

Reputable breeder.


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

My previous golden Ben growled a couple of times. They were always the rumble in your throat kind of growl. The vary first time was at night and he was out in the yard with me while I was watering the plants. I didn't notice, but someone was walking up my driveway. It turned out to be an out of town friend coming to make a surprise visit. He stopped growling and became his normal self again when my friend said my name. 
Another time was when someone (a stranger) was poking around my yard. They all seem to fall into that category, or when something strange is going on in the neighborhood. Never did he ever lunge or do any jaw snapping. He always noticed something before I did. Also, my fiance has never heard him growl. Maybe he thought he was off duty when he was home.

Ben was a rescue, we got him right after he turned 2.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Joplin, Raleigh, Acadia- Absolutely no growls at any humans,ever. Raleigh broke his rear leg in the woods, and let himself be carried out with never once a growl. 

Finn, Tally, Tango, Copley, Lush- Absolutely never a growl at a human. I cannot even imagine that. Finn Tally and Tango took the ATTS Temperament test in which they are actively approached by "threatening" people and objects- no growling, great scores.

It would be unusual for a well balanced, well socialized adult golden to growl at a human in his own household, imo. I can see growling at a threatening stranger, but no golden should resource guard from his/her own owner etc. If one of my goldens growled at me over a bone, I would be shocked. It has never happened in 25 years of owning goldies.

The downside of this is, that when I lived in New Haven, I was in a terrible part of town when a guy suddenly got in the passenger seat of my car, and demanded my wallet. Raleigh and Cady had been on a hike, and they slept through the whole thing. I could have used a growl!

Finn will growl briefly at younger dogs once in a while if the younger dogs are playing and knock into him hard. Tally will growl at a seal on the beach if he thought it was a rock at first, and it moves. I have never heard Copley or Lush growl at anything yet.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just a couple things I was thinking about last night. I'm still not as knowledgable about all this as somebody who has owned a LOT more dogs and been involved with them for a longer lifetime than I have. But in my experience...

1. If your dog lets out a quick *** growl when something startles him... and his body language is alert and showing that he's ready to take off running if the scary thing moves towards him.... 

While I know this type of growl isn't aggressive, I don't like it because I want my dog to be confident and well-behaved in all situations. 

So even if the growl sounds adorable burping out of his mouth, I will discourage that type of growl and will take my guy out to see the thing that spooked him so that the next time he sees it he will know what it is and not growl at it ever again. And I don't want to encourage any kind of growling, even if it is harmless. 

When my Danny started having problems with his vision (when he got old and senile) he would do that warning/spooked growl (low soft tone followed by alert watching) about even family members approaching from a distance. Again, we generally told him he was a goofball and told him exactly who was coming so he would go running to stuff something in his mouth to go greet that person. 

2. Aggressive growling or the type of growling that would disturb me as a golden owner is if my dog was growling as a threat or a challenge at something or somebody. That's exhibiting signs of attacking if the threat doesn't back off. And honestly, that's even if that person were a threat to me. <- I've never owned a dog who exhibited that behavior towards me or other people or even other dogs. 

3. The type of growling that I DID see from our first two bad tempered red-heads was the "snipe" or "reactive" growling. This would be growling, glaring (avoiding eye contact while glaring), and even wrinkling the nose. This is the type (I think) that people with resource guarding dogs might see the most often. 

With Sammy that mainly happened in his first year before we really cracked down on it and trained him out of EVER doing that. 

Charmy, unfortunately, always had a glitch where he was likely to growl like this. If he were a teenager, it would be akin to slamming doors, kicking walls, and blowing off steam. So if we told him to get off a couch he would growl at us and wrinkle his nose - but he would get up off the couch and stalk off growling the whole way. <- That's an extreme example, and I believe he was that bad because we were horrible trainers in his first two years and he became very set in his ways. 

4. And the other kind which I would be less or more concerned about depending on how often it happens would be the correction growls from dog to dog. A good example would probably be when our Sammy was neutered he became very protective of his butt and did not want our other dog to sniff him back there. So he would stiffen up and growl at Danny if he tried sniffing things. We felt that was somewhat understandable as long as it only happened in that context.


ETA#1 - I think where it matters as far as breeding - while I can see a well-bred golden doing reactive growling if not trained properly in that first year or two... I would be appalled if that same golden did the aggressive type growling. Where the other thread was concerned, I would guess if you bred enough reactive dogs, sooner or later you would be producing puppies who are aggressive.

ETA#2 - I thought I'd mention as far as dogs who are reactive or rough around the edges, they can still be wonderful family dogs. Just in case you are adopting or have adopted a dog who has boundaries and attitude like our Charmy did. That dog never snapped except towards the end 2 days before he died. Considering all of the extreme pain he was in, it was somewhat understandable that he'd react when flipped over on his back by a stupid owner (me). He was that perfect dog who tolerated little kids lying on him or the older kids dressing him up in pink ribbons and shirts and gladly shared his turf with a mouthy upstart (Sammy).


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

In fact I have had 3 Goldens....1st was from a puppy mill ...the other 2 were from a reputable breeder ! None have growled or bared their teeth...my vet made the comment that the last 2 Goldens ...Nuggett & Mac... from reputable breeder.... were the sweetest and happiest she has seen in a long time and that the breeder was doing something right !.... The 1st one...Shannon....from a puppy mill was just as sweet !!! 

Mac'sdad


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

rusty is from a back yard breeder, the rest are from good breeders. they all have good temperaments, I have never heard any of them, including Tess who is gone now, growl at a human. The only time I ever heard Rusty growl at anything was when my daughter's obnoxious shih tzu try to hump him this summer, Rusty has some issues with mobility, and weakness in his back end, so I don't blame him at all for turning around and telling the little brat off. They do bark like mad if someone is walking their dogs down the street, and if someone pulls in the driveway, but then would probably lick them to death once they meet them.


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

Maddie has growled - over food. Well, near food. I can take her food away, pick food out of her bowl while she is eating, add food to her bowl while she is eating - no growling. But if you touch her on her back while she is eating - she growls.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh yes, Riley growls. 
He came from a BYB and does have aggressive tendencies. (Mostly fear-aggressive.)

He's growled (and barked and lunged) at other dogs for maintaining eye contact with him for too long and/or they're real hyper and are showing too much interest in him. Also, if another dog acts in a threatening manner, Riley will sometimes respond, but not always.

He'll growl or bark at some strangers, but not all.

He'll growl at me (and will bite) if I attempt to clip his nails or if I'm brushing him and happen to catch a tangle.

I think it's worth mentioning that our Cooper also came from a BYB and was very even-tempered. He would bark and growl for a minute or two anytime we let a stranger into our house, but that was it. Other than that particular situation, he never growled at a person or another dog.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> I believe that it is irresponsible to make blanket statements in the first place, and when the topic is one where there exists a potential for harm we do need to be accountable.


I know that you said this wasn't directed at just me, but I just want to say that in this situation, this wasn't intended to be a _blanket statement_ by any means, hence me asking people to explain their circumstances. That part seems to be forgotten.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I know that you said this wasn't directed at just me, but I just want to say that in this situation, this wasn't intended to be a _blanket statement_ by any means, hence me asking people to explain their circumstances. That part seems to be forgotten.


 
I know that. But the fact remains that it was a stand alone sentence as posted - it would have been helpful to have made your clarifying points in the same post.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Tess has never ever growled at people. She will communicate a growly sound if she is unsure of something outside in the garden. Most likely she will start to bark, then, too...Tess comes from very very reputable breeder, and she uses sound to communicate. I have not yet experienced a frightening situation, but I hope she will growl on my behalf!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes. Scout has growled only at other dogs--usually when the other dog is being very rude. For example a couple weeks ago my friend's flat coat (big black dog in comparison to my little girl) charged her unexpectedly and stuck his head up her butt so she growled at him. They were fine--she was just telling him off. She's also growled in regards when other dogs try and take her toys. Her growls are nothing I would consider real intent--just communication.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, Flora has growled at me, at my parents, at my brother, at strangers, and at other dogs. She'll growl at my parents if she's on the couch or on the bed and they want her to move. She tried that once with my brother and he had none of it. He promptly picked her up off the couch and deposited her on the floor. Flora never took it past the growl.

She HAS growled at me with a bone (she was chewing it at my feet) and when I moved to do something completely unrelated to the bone, she snapped at me. She was immediately apologetic, but I recognize that it's a problem. I blame her resource guarding behavior entirely on myself. I believe I must have somehow cultivated it when she was a puppy. I rarely give her high value chews anymore, and when I do, I put her outside where she is by herself.

She growled at the vet once when she was clipping her toenails, but it was definitely a "I'm tired of this let's get it over with!" growl. Again, she never went past the growl.

She's growled at strangers when they're at a distance and she's unsure of them. She growls at dogs all the time. 

I make no excuses for Flora's behavior. I know her temperament is off. I think it's partly genetics, partly her environment. I must have been too permissive with her when she was a pup.

She came from a reputable breeder. As far as I know, she's really the only one from this breeder with temperament problems (many people on this forum own a dog from them) so I'm inclined to think it's mostly my fault! But overall she's a good lass.

ETA: For what it's worth, my old golden Carmella never EVER growled. I can't remember a time where she ever caused anyone to raise an eye (well, except for the time when she caught and killed several baby bunnies and that one incident when she killed a crow, but that's another story...). I love Flora to death, but I will admit that I miss Carmella's rock solid temperament.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Annabel is a growler. She is from a local backyard breeder. When she was younger she would growl if I came near her while she was chewing on something. She growls when she doesn't like where I'm grooming her. She growls at the other dogs when she doesn't want them near her.

Conner, also from a byb, has what I consider an absolute perfect temperment towards humans. I could not ask for a kinder soul in that department. When he was younger though he had some general aggression towards other dogs, and still now he shows some food aggression towards other dogs.

Flip is from a reputable breeder and I cannot think of any time he has growled that it hasn't been in play. Actually two nights ago is the first time he has ever even barked out my window. Usually when the other two start going crazy barking at the person or animal they see outside, Flip just takes advantage of them being away and snuggles up closer to me for extra kisses. The other night he actually decided to bark at the man cutting through my yard, walking right outside my window, and I was rolling laughing because it was such a weeney sounding bark. I'm not sure how well Flip understands doggy language. It doesn't matter how much another dog is telling him to back off, he tries to go into play mode with them. Actually Conner has full out attacked him when he was younger and Flip backed off for a few seconds and then right back to pouncing playfully at him.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> . The other night he actually decided to bark at the man cutting through my yard, walking right outside my window, and I was rolling laughing because it was such a weeney sounding bark. I'm not sure how well Flip understands doggy language. .


 
LOL - I almost fall over with laughter with Ms Towhee's bark - it IS weeney sounding and she so wants to be taken seriously  She does understand doggy language very well though.

Okay, my repsonse to the OP:

Of course my dogs growl. I consider it appropriate communication at times. The growls that make you hair stand on the back of you neck, however, are reserved to serious danger - the intruder in the house, the bear outside the back door, the cross country skiier coming at you with a pole raised - scary growls for sure.

3 of my goldens have come from Puppy Stores and 2 have come from repuatble breeders - all are 100% dogs and I actually prefer the warning growl to the silent attack.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> all are 100% dogs and I actually prefer the warning growl to the silent attack.


Boy, you're not kidding there! 
I'm not saying that it's always appropriate or desired behavior, but I prefer it when Riley gives me a warning growl (or even a little snarl) if I happen to catch a tangle while brushing him, than to have him just take a whack at my hand! I don't take it personally, or as a sign that he doesn't respect me. I mean, there are any number of people that I respect - doesn't mean I'd let them do whatever they want to me. If I didn't like something, I'd be likely to tell them 'knock it off before you get hurt.' The way I see it, that's all he's doing and I'm grateful for the warning. 

I obviously don't like it when he growls at strangers (and we're working on that) but again, I'm very hesitant to correct him. It's never a threatening growl - more like an "I'm afraid of you, so stay away" kind of thing. It's certainly not what I would consider ideal behavior, but I'd rather he let me know that he's uncomfortable by giving a little growl, than to just launch himself at somebody.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It seems reputable breeders and backyard breeders dogs are pretty much the same as far as growling goes.

Tucker will growl at things he doesn't like ie, bicycles, if someone is walking by the window, if a male dog is humping him LOL.

Other than that he's not too growly.


----------



## Brandiann (Jul 24, 2011)

I answered for Destiny and Leah since Lola's still a playful pup

Both were from a BYB and from the same litter.

Destiny only gave out a little grrr when she was letting Santina (my brothers sweet but VERY hyper pup) know what wasn't acceptable (and believe me she was VERY tolerant). never actually showed teeth or snapped. Once Santina grew up and Learned, Des stopped.

Leah never growled at anyone or anything.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Mine growl in appropriate situations where they and I feel potentially threatened - unknown person pounding on the door in the middle of the night, won't id themselves or go away; unknown prowler (most likely animal) in yard in middle of the night, stuff like that.

Gladys growled at me when I came out of the water with my mask and snorkel - very Darth Vader-ish.

Boomer used to growl (but not snarl or have any threatening body language) at children and very young women when he was younger; after he was neutered it stopped. The vet called it his "napoleon complex". LOL


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

The only thing Riley ever growls at is his own reflection in the glass doors on our TV stand. So silly!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I thought this poignant to the discussion - I let Flora have the lid of the little pint of ice cream I was enjoying last night. When I noticed it sliding underneath the bed from her licking efforts, I reached down to help her out. She snarled at me and snapped and then was IMMEDIATELY apologetic. I called her over to me and put her in a sit down and made her stay while I collected the lid. I then held it for her to lick. I know it's a serious issue but I couldn't help but chuckle at how ****** fast she was at going from "MINE!" to "Oh god mom I'm so sorry." It's like she couldn't help it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

What we are not learning here is of the dogs that have NOT growled, whether they are from reputable breeders, BYB's or rescues.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> What we are not learning here is of the dogs that have NOT growled, whether they are from reputable breeders, BYB's or rescues.


I realizd after I posted it that I should've made those distinctions, and asked in my OP that anyone who chooses that option respond with that information.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I really should have picked multiple choice, because I also have Lilah, she was a stray found by a nice family, who later turned her over to rescue. She has never in her life growled at anyone or anything, animal or otherwise, she won't even defend herself with the other dogs are playing too rough. I can't imagine any scenario where she would ever growl. 

Sometimes I focus on Robbie's issues and forget my Diva Darling Lilah. 

Is there anyway to add a vote the poll for "My dog has never growled"?


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Bella is from a byb and resource guards pretty badly. She even bit me last night. Luckily she only guards food item and sticks but I'm so scared it will get worse. She has never shown aggressive tendencies toward any human or animal otherwise. I even cried last night because I was so sad and scared I have created a monster  but like I said, she loves all people and animals.


----------



## John_NY (Nov 19, 2008)

My dogs only growl when I read them some of the posts from this board. Well, I guess it's more of a moan than a growl.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

So sorry you got bit =( That must have been really scary for you..


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't most dogs growl, at times? Not at us, ever, but if they hear a noise, sometimes. This pole, is not a good one, it doesn't ask the right questions.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have had a few of my dogs growl at me but i think it was because they were afraid as they have always been rescue dogs.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Mojo used to growl around food and high value treats. He doesn't with the food anymore but he still will with the treats (bully sticks, marrow bones) so he doesn't get them anymore. 

He will also growl right before barking if he hears noises outside at night. I like that. 

He's never growled at a person. (Other than the resource guarding.)

Missy growls when she's playing tug with Mojo. That's the only time I've ever heard it from her. 

Both from the same BYB.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> Exactly, sometimes a growl is appropriate... a growl says "I am uncertain"QUOTE]
> 
> Bridger (a lucky Craigslist find for us!), like other dogs mentioned, growls at unfamiliar things. Within the past 24 hours he growled at our lab wearing the cone of shame, at DH wearing bandaid on ear (after minor surgery)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I can't really answer this one accurately. My dogs have growled, but it's always when they are being attacked by a loose dog on walks. If they weren't approached and bitten, I doubt they'd growl. They've all been rescue dogs, but again, I think any dog is capable of growling in response if being bitten and attacked by an aggressive dog.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

I do not know what answer to choose.Maybe i'll go for ""my dog has never growled'',but than again,i think every dog growls in some situations.The first time my sweetie growled was,when he was 3 months old.Poor baby was on one of his first walks and got scared by a big,moving lief..He was so funny.Then between 3 and 5 months he would playgrowl at other puppies,while they were ''wrestling''.But that refers to the puppy things,excluded from the thread.Once,when he was 7 months old,he was not happy about me touching his food,and wrinkled his face.Then i hand-fed him for a week,just in case,and he has never done it since.He's perfect with his food now,i would even trust him with my cousine's 11 month old son.As for toys and chew items-he's perfectly fine to let us get them and see them-he knows he gets them back.He also barks at stuff that scares him-the garbage truck is the enemy,and the air-compressor in the near tire( or tyre,i'm not sure how to spell it) shop is the scariest thing and needs to be barked and growled at.As for dogs-if he is being growled at or attacked,he will respond,but has never bitten a dog and he has met many-friendly or not.I believe he never will.As for a person-i'm more than sure he would never bite.
I'll add a funny thing-he howls when he wants to explain he's extremely happy he has something.  
P.S.-He came from a byb.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

The idea that growling can be linked to the breeding background makes as much sense as this:

My wife has raised her voice and her parents are from the Bronx.
My wife has raised her voice and her parents were from Germany.
My wife has raised her voice and her parentage is unknown.

After polling the answers, it is clear that married women who (fill in the blank) are more likely to raise their voices.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

lgnutah said:


> The idea that growling can be linked to the breeding background makes as much sense as this:
> 
> My wife has raised her voice and her parents are from the Bronx.
> My wife has raised her voice and her parents were from Germany.
> ...


Breeding background does make sense in terms of epigenetics.


----------



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

my golden growls when theres people near my door. from the outside. and he barks. he grows playfully with his toys, trying to tease me to get it from him.


----------

